# Woody



## pla725 (Jun 20, 2012)

I came home tonight from work and ended up rushing Woody my mini lop to the emergency vet. It wasn't good news. He lost alot weight, dehydrated and labored breathing. vet said it may have and infection that caused the heart issue and pulmonary embloism. I let him go. I did let Ruby say good bye to him.

The past few days have been draining. I'm about ready to give up on having rabbits as pets.

Good night.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 20, 2012)

Its hard when they leave, ecspecially when you feel to blame. I fight myself everyday on whether to do murphys surgery, i am so afrad to loose her while shes under and the guilt that i would feel would prob make me too upset to have anymore rabbits. its hard. but things happen. love the ones you have and be grateful for the time Woody had with you.
Im sorry, it's so hard to see that there's anything wrong sometimes until it's too late. 

Binky Free Woody.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry. You did the best you could & now he's at peace.


----------



## pla725 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks. I will have my other rabbits checked over soon. I owe the rabbit rescue money. They helped since Willie adventire wiped me out and don't have a credit card. I think I will get one now.


----------



## wendymac (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Woody.  

Binky free Woody...


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Woody. It is hard when you lose them. Enjoy the ones you have and treasure the memories of those you lose. Binky free little man.


----------



## HEM (Jun 20, 2012)

We are so sorry to hear about Woody
I'm sure it's hard now but hopefully when you start to feel better you can remember all of the good times that yo uhad with Woody and that may want you to continue to share your life with other rabbits.
Thet truly are special lil' ones and really grab your heart.
Binky free Woody


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 20, 2012)

We're so sorry you lost Woody. Our little girl Coal passed a couple of weeks ago, and even though she was 13 1/2 it still wasn't easy. No amount of time is ever enough. Rest in peace little man and binky free.


----------



## HW_PetLovr (Jun 21, 2012)

If rabbiting is your passion don't sop just because one of your animals doed. You did whats best for it and let it go so it didnt suffer. If you love what your doing don;t give up. Have a strong heart that will be understanding of situations like that.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks. I'm doing rescue and fostering. 

It's just hard when you had them for a long time and they suddenly go. I just lost another one on Friday.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 22, 2012)

Paula..i understand your heartache...it's not fair when things happen like this..

Your in my thoughts..


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It hurts so much to loose these little ones. You gave Woody real love and care and spared him suffering by your decision. 

Binkie Free at the Bridge, dear Woody!


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Woody. I feel bad for you saying you want to "give up on rabbits"  I know that feeling but hopefully it will pass for you.

Hang in there, you did the best you could for him. He is at peace.


----------



## JimD (Jul 26, 2012)

ray:


----------

